# Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe neulich einen Artikel hier im board gelesen das man erst ab 100 Euro einen vernünftigen  Rod-Pod  bekommt.
das ist der erste grund warum ich mir meinen Pod selber baue.
Der zweite Grund ist  das ich diesen Pod an die Gegebenheiten an unserem Vereinsgewässer anpassen kann.

Die Konstruktion für die Rutenablagen und so weiter ist eigentlich schon fast umgesetzt und die Idee gefällt mir sehr gut.
Aber woran es happert ist das dreibein für den Stand.
Fakt ist das wenn man bei Ebay oder sonst wo ein Dreibein sieht kann es sein das es wackelt und somit keinen vernünftigen Stand hat.
nun stellt sich die Frage hat einer schon mal einen Pod selber gebaut und weiss welches Dreibein für den Gebrauch geeignet ist.

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Antworten
freuen.

Euer Feeder-Freak


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Achso ja hab ich vergessen rein zu schreiben.
Wenn der pod fertig ist werde ich natürlich versuchen Fotos reinzustellen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Also bei Ebay würde ich mal nach nem Manfrotto 055 oder 190 Fotostativ sehen. die sind sehr stabil aber dennoch leicht. Das Fishcon hat denselben unterbau.
Andere Foto und Videostative gehen natürlich auch, aber wenns stabil sein soll, wirds da oft auch schwer. U.a. die alten Linhoff sind sehr stabil und Massiv gebaut.
Wichtig ist, dass die Beinspreizung ausreichend weit ist. Die meisten Billigstative haben einen festen spreizwinkel vorgegeben.

Auch sehr Stabil, günstig aber dafür auch recht schwer sind die Flugabwehrlafetten fürs MG42/MG2 Die kriegt man in manchen Armyshops.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Danke Holger.
Aber ich habe allerdings nach etwas billiegerem gesucht.
Sorry,das ich oben keine preisangaben reingeschrieben habe aber 150 Euro für ein Forostativ.
nein Danke.
Mag ja sein das die die besten sind aber  dann kann ich mir ja gleich einen pod kaufen.
Also gibt es auch Dreibeine die für diese Sache geeignet sind bis 40 Euro????

MB
Feeder-Freak


----------



## esox_105 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Danke Holger.
> Aber ich habe allerdings nach etwas billiegerem gesucht.
> Sorry,das ich oben keine preisangaben reingeschrieben habe aber 150 Euro für ein Forostativ.
> nein Danke.
> ...


 

Die Antwort für 40 € hast Du dir schon im Eingangsposting selbst gegeben  .



> Fakt ist das wenn man bei Ebay oder sonst wo ein Dreibein sieht kann es sein das es wackelt und somit keinen vernünftigen Stand hat.
> nun stellt sich die Frage hat einer schon mal einen Pod selber gebaut und weiss welches Dreibein für den Gebrauch geeignet ist.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Es kann ja sein das es ein Dreibein bei dem Preis gibt das nicht wackelt
Da ich den Pod in einer Höhe von 40-50 cm aufbaue muss es auch nicht der stärkste sein.
Es  sollte  so um die 3 Kg tragen können mehr aber auch nicht.
Bitte bitte schreibt mir einer  zurück denn  wenn nicht  dann muss ich mir wohl oder übel ein Fabrik Pod kaufen |splat:.

MB
Feeder-Freak


----------



## esox_105 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Es kann ja sein das es ein Dreibein bei dem Preis gibt das nicht wackelt
> Da ich den Pod in einer Höhe von 40-50 cm aufbaue muss es auch nicht der stärkste sein.
> Es sollte so um die 3 Kg tragen können mehr aber auch nicht.
> Bitte bitte schreibt mir einer zurück denn wenn nicht dann muss ich mir wohl oder übel ein Fabrik Pod kaufen |splat:.
> ...


 

Du musst aber auch bedenken, wenn es mal etwas windiger wird, werden an dein Rod Pod ganz andere anforderungen gestellt, oder willst Du, daß bei der ersten Windboe alles auf der Seite liegt.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

stimmt aber ich habe mir ausgedacht das ich unter die Füsse vom Dreibein ein paar Profilplatten anbrige (so 10X10 cm). An jeder Ecke ein Loch bohre, wo beim  Angeln dann  Zeltheringe  durchgeschlagen werden  sodass  der  Pod dann  in der erde fixiert ist.


----------



## esox_105 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> stimmt aber ich habe mir ausgedacht das ich unter die Füsse vom Dreibein ein paar Profilplatten anbrige (so 10X10 cm). An jeder Ecke ein Loch bohre, wo beim Angeln dann Zeltheringe durchgeschlagen werden sodass der Pod dann in der erde fixiert ist.


 

Na wenn Du dein Rod Pod am Untergrund "antackern" willst, brauchst Du dir wegen der Standfestigkeit eigentlich keinen Kopp machen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Richtig.
Aber um die Tragfähigkeit...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Ich denke das soll es sein:

file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/User/Desktop/eBay%20Fotostativ%20Kamerastativ%20Filmstativ%20aus%20Aluminium%20(Artikel%20110066819040%20endet%2017.12.06%20114931%20MEZ).URL


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

He, gib doch mal Deine Festplatte Frei :q 

Ausserdem solltest Du nach nem Gebrauchten Suchen 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## addicted (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Hol dir am besten Cygnet Banksticks und nen stabilen 3 Beinadapter.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



addicted schrieb:


> Hol dir am besten Cygnet Banksticks und nen stabilen 3 Beinadapter.



Danke, aber ich habe gerade mal bei  ebay  3 Beinandapter eingegeben und es kommt nix. Auch google liefert keine Infos
Die Cygnet teile hab ich mir schon angeschaut aber ich ziehe doch lieber das dreibein (im Moment) vor. entscheident ist jetzt wie diese Adapter so sind. kann mir einer eine Siete sagen wo's die teile gibt???


----------



## fkpfkp (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Hier zum Beispiel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/STM-Tri-Adapter-...ryZ65989QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Suchbegriffe Ebay: tripod adapter bringt noch mehr Ergebnisse


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Oder hier (nix Schraubteile, nix Wackeln und obendrein noch VA): KL-Angelsport Onlineshop

Das Teil gibbet aber auch von anderen Firmen - einfach mal in nem gut sortierten Fachhandel gucken. Ich habe 10,- Euro für 2 Stk. gezahlt...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Merci,
Aber ich halte jtzt doch eher zu den Dreibeinen.
Sorry, an  alle   bansticks fans aber das wird nix. 
Ich werde es jetz so machen wie beschrieben.
Aber das Dreibein. Welches:c:c:c:c?????
Ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## addicted (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich habe gerade mal bei  ebay  3 Beinandapter eingegeben und es kommt nix. Auch google liefert keine Infos
> Die Cygnet teile hab ich mir schon angeschaut aber ich ziehe doch lieber das dreibein (im Moment) vor. entscheident ist jetzt wie diese Adapter so sind. kann mir einer eine Siete sagen wo's die teile gibt???




Banksticks + Tripodadapter = Dreibein #6


----------



## martin k (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Hi Feederfreak!

versuchs mal mit *tri adapter*, bzw. *tripod adapter*...ev. noch zusätzlich rodpod, highpod od. angeln... eingeben, dann müßtest Du eigentlich fündig werden.

Ansonsten: www.Grabmayer.at   ...die Teile kann ich zwar im aktuellen Katalog nicht mehr finden, wenn Du aber telefonisch nachfragst, könnte Dir hier geholfen werden...|pfisch: 

tl
Martin


----------



## martin k (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

addicted war wohl schneller...


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass die Beinspreizung ausreichend weit ist.


 
:vik:  :vik:  *Da lacht das Denunziantenherz* :vik: :vik:  

Ich muss doch mal Kontakt mit der BFF aufnehmen, scheint es.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Also es ist eigentlich egal ob Dreibein oder Adapter+Banksticks.
Mir gefällt das bloß mit dem dreibein besser.

Könnte mir eventuell mal jemand  sagen wie ich Bilder reinstellen kann um mal den Plan des Pods zu zeigen?

feeder-freak


----------



## ruhrangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

habe gerade bei saturn in essen angerufen, dort gibt es ein fotostativ von HAMA, das ding heist STAR61  für 14,99€, ein stabiles ding, hatte ich schon in der hand, habe ein fotostativ seid jahren im einsatz und bin total zufrieden.......

LG aussem pott


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Gibt es eine Internetseite von Saturn wo man sich das Teil mal anschauen kann ?


----------



## ruhrangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

nicht bei saturn aber hier:     http://www.amazon.de/Hama-4161-Kamerastativ-Star-61/dp/B0000WXD0W


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass die Beinspreizung ausreichend weit ist.


Also doch eher ein Grätschenfetischist#d 
*Tattüüütattaaaa*


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Könnte mir bitte jemand erklären wie man eine Grafik einfügt?????????


----------



## ruhrangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

grafik auf webspace hochladen zB. auf *ih.us, dann den pömpel grafik einfügen drücken und den link des bildes von *ih einfügen, den pömpel findest du über dem feld wo du reinschreibst....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Sorry das ich das nicht checke aber kann man das ein bisschen weniger fachsprachlich ausdrücken? Ich bin nicht so der Computer Freak.


----------



## ruhrangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

feeder-freak du hast post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



lagerfehltrolle schrieb:


> Also doch eher ein Grätschenfetischist#d
> *Tattüüütattaaaa*


 
Und sowas in der Weihnachtswoche. #d


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Ich habe es geschafft das gute Stück ist fertig zum Angeln.
Juhu...


----------



## prophet12 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Moin moin, wenn Ihr Fotostative brauch geht mal auf den Flohmarkt ich habe mir letztens gerade 2 Stcük gekauf zusammen für 8 € und ich sehe fast jedes mal welche wenn ich auf dem Flohmarkt bin. (Flohmärkte in Kiel)


----------



## Popeye (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

@ Feeder-Freak

Du woltest doch Bilder rein stellen wen du es vertig hast .|supergri 

Wer ser hilfreich.

Gruß Lars


----------



## grintz (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*



Popeye schrieb:


> @ Feeder-Freak
> 
> Du woltest doch Bilder rein stellen wen du es vertig hast .|supergri
> 
> ...



Ist das mit Absicht so geschrieben... ? #c


Joa, Bilder wären super ! Dann könnte sich auch mal der Laie vorstellen kann wie sowas selbstgebautetes vertig #6 aussieht.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Ok, ok.
Ich weiss bloß net wie man so wat macht.
Ruhrangler hatte mir ja auch schon seine Hilfe angeboten aber ich habs nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.
Ich weiss das wenn man auf Anhänge verwalten klickt die Bilder hochladen kann.
Bloß wie gehts dann weiter????
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Wartet mal ich Teste mal ob ichs hinbekomme:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## smith1337 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

schau mal auf

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96783


----------



## Aalkoenig (16. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Dreibein für Eigenbau Rod-Pod???*

Hmm nen Kumpel von mir hat etwa 40 dreibeine von Laserwasserwaagen.Sehen aus wie ein Fotostativ, sind aus Alu,
höhenverstellbar und sogar noch extra zum hochkurbeln.
Ich denke er wollte nen 10 er das stück.
Ihr könnt ihm ja mal ne PN senden.Ist hier im Board der JC81.
Dann kann er euch ein Bild senden oder so.

Gruss Aalkoenig


----------

